# [OT] Gentoo frappr.com! ovvero, dimmi dove sei!

## Sasdo

Ciao, 

forse non tutti sanno che esiste questo simpatico sito:

www.frappr.com

che sfrutta Google Maps per localizzare i gruppi più disparati!

Ho aggiunto un gruppo che si chiama: "Gentoo Users" che sta per gli utenti di Gentoo Italiani, basta andare sul sito, cercare il suddetto gruppo e quindi aggiungersi nel proprio paese!!! (per quanto mi riguarda esiste proprio il mio sperduto paese   :Shocked:  )

E' un modo molto più carino dell'asettico poll per sapere dove sono dislocati i Gentooisti Italiani!! =)

Aderite numerosi!!

il Sasdo

p.s.

Per gli admin: anche se l'argomento è lo stesso del post su dove siamo, ho pensato di creare un nuovo thread per dare più visibilità. Se credete che abbia sbagliato, fate pure il merge dei due.

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Ho aggiunto un gruppo che si chiama: "Gentoo Users" che sta per gli utenti di Gentoo Italiani, basta andare sul sito, cercare il suddetto gruppo e quindi aggiungersi nel proprio paese!!! (per quanto mi riguarda esiste proprio il mio sperduto paese   )

 

Se non ricordo male ho visto qualcosa di simile sulla GWN.

COmuqnue rinominerei il gruppo in "Gentoo Italian Users" o qualcosa di simile perché così é troppo generico per i soli utenti italiani. Un russo che usa gentoo ma non spiccica parola di italiano non é un "Gentoo Users"?

----------

## federico

E' apparso il secondo user, a Milano  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## federico

Onip che foto tamarra  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

 *federico wrote:*   

> Onip che foto tamarra 

  l'ho visto ieri e mi sono innamorato!

----------

## Sasdo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> COmuqnue rinominerei il gruppo in "Gentoo Italian Users" o qualcosa di simile perché così é troppo generico per i soli utenti italiani. Un russo che usa gentoo ma non spiccica parola di italiano non é un "Gentoo Users"?

 

uh oh... hai ragione... solo che non si può rinominare... che faccio, creo un altro gruppo e cancello questo? finchè siamo in pochi a esserci segnati dovrebbe essere una cosa indolore...

pardon!

----------

## randomaze

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   COmuqnue rinominerei il gruppo in "Gentoo Italian Users" o qualcosa di simile perché così é troppo generico per i soli utenti italiani. Un russo che usa gentoo ma non spiccica parola di italiano non é un "Gentoo Users"? 
> 
> uh oh... hai ragione... solo che non si può rinominare... che faccio, creo un altro gruppo e cancello questo? finchè siamo in pochi a esserci segnati dovrebbe essere una cosa indolore...
> 
> pardon!

 

A quanto sembra la mappa globale dei gentoo Users si chiama...Gentoo.

Beh, la cosa più pulita é proprio cancellare e ricreare  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> uh oh... hai ragione... solo che non si può rinominare... che faccio, creo un altro gruppo e cancello questo? finchè siamo in pochi a esserci segnati dovrebbe essere una cosa indolore..

 

Direi che sarebbe meglio

----------

## Wise

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se non ricordo male ho visto qualcosa di simile sulla GWN.

 

si anchio ricordo di aver letto qualcosa sulla GWN...

comunque se si cerca gentoo si trova il gruppo ufficiale...

http://www.frappr.com/gentoo

----------

## Sasdo

http://www.frappr.com/gentooitalianusers

cancellato il vecchio, creato il nuovo.

scusate per il disagio =)

ciaoo

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non ricordo male ho visto qualcosa di simile sulla GWN.
> 
> 

 

no no, non ricordi male, è apparso credo una o due settimane prima di natale.

ora mi ci aggiungo anche io

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

zonto anche io.

----------

## silian87

C'era anche una cosa analoga per jabber... (ora vedo se riesco ad aggiungermi)

----------

## earcar

Ci sono anch'io!  :Very Happy: 

Ma sono quello più al sud di tutti? Gutteeeer, dove seeeei??  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> http://www.frappr.com/gentooitalianusers
> 
> cancellato il vecchio, creato il nuovo.
> 
> scusate per il disagio =)
> ...

 

eccomiiiiiiii http://www.frappr.com/?a=myfrappr&id=312400

gutter mi sento solo quaggiu'!!! help!

vorrei inserire due location anziche una ma si puo?

----------

## X-Drum

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Ci sono anch'io! 
> 
> Ma sono quello più al sud di tutti? Gutteeeer, dove seeeei?? 

 

no quello piu' a sud sono io  :Neutral: 

anche rispetto a gutter...ma pensa te! :>

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gutter mi sento solo quaggiu'!!! help!
> 
> 

 

Arrrriiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvvvvvvooooooooooooooo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vorrei inserire due location anziche una ma si puo?

 

Si basta che specifichi di cosa si tratta, ad esempio: Home, University, casa di un gruppo di amiche studentesse  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Si basta che specifichi di cosa si tratta, ad esempio: Home, University, casa di un gruppo di amiche studentesse 

 minchia se sei avanti :>

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> minchia se sei avanti :>

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

added!

Venetian style   :Cool: 

----------

## makami

Heilà ci sono anche io adesso!!

La Sardegna era troppo sola  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Cheffigata, senza manco registrarmi mi permette di segnarmi, e mi ha pure tenuto la location dal vecchio gruppo... Ah cookie cookie, gran bella invenzione

----------

## randomaze

 *makami wrote:*   

> La Sardegna era troppo sola 

 

Ben fatto  :Smile: 

Stavo iniziando a pensare di spostarmi io visto che Milano é troppo affollata  :Laughing: 

----------

